

Every Patriotic and War Protest Song You've Ever Heard Of - MojoKid
http://nowsourcing.com/blog/patriotism-protest-music-infographic.html

======
dalke
"Where have all the flowers gone" isn't listed as a protest song. Indeed,
apparently the 1960s had only one protest song. Yet Tool's Aenima, which is
centered on life in L.A., is there. Very strange. I don't know what the
submitter was thinking.

